

Solar Panels in the Screens of Smartphones Could Power the Devices - pif
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/innovation/solar-panels-in-the-screens-of-smartphones-could-power-the-devices-180954457/

======
pif
> Phones, like Samsung’s Blue Earth, have solar cells embedded on the back.
> But when using a phone, the back is obscured by your hand, and it's the
> screen that gets the most exposure to light. So Kyocera has incorporated
> transparent solar technology into the screen of its rugged Torque line.

